# To The Last [Updated Oct 15 2011]



## SnowleopardVK (Oct 11, 2011)

With my old group dissolved for the foreseeable future, I've had to find some new people to play with. Eventually I came across some people who seemed nice with one open spot they needed to fill. We're starting at 1st level with a party of 5, and going through a series of smaller adventures with (according to the DM) an overreaching plot in the background, and a lot of focus on the player characters' development.

Back into the fray. It's adventure time. I hope you enjoy reading, and feel free to comment.

*The PCs:*
Fay - Changeling Rogue 2 (My character  )
Carmilla - Dhampir Rogue 2
Black Pepper - Human Oracle (Dark Tapestry)/Barbarian 1/1
Sorrel - Elf Sorcerer (Verdant Bloodline) 2
Graves - Half-Orc Fighter 2


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Oct 11, 2011)

*Adventure  1: Into The Night*

Part 1: Outside

The countryside was dark, illuminated at frequent intervals by flashes of bright lightning. The heavy rain filled the air with the sound of water, and thunder boomed loudly soon after each bolt of lightning struck.

Fay was out in this storm with no sign of a city or town nearby, and the open plains were a dangerous place. There were no trees, and the only thing keeping her from being the tallest thing around was the hilly landscape. The voice that had called her out here, the one in her head, had certainly picked a bad time to do so. She needed to find a safer place where lightning would be less of a problem, and soon.

Fay crouched low and scampered up to the top of the nearest muddy hill to give herself a better view. She was in luck! On the other side of the hill was a deep valley with a stone tower in the center. The building itself seemed fairly short for a tower, barely even rising to the height of the hills surrounding the valley, but it was shelter. 

She could think of no other course of action, so Fay began scrambling down into the valley towards the tower door. On her way she spotted others coming down from other edges of the valley, headed for the same destination from the looks of it. Fay slowed cautiously for a moment, but relaxed a bit when she was able to make out their forms more clearly. Humans, or at least demi-humans! There were four other than her, each making their way individually through the mud and water towards the tower’s door. Fay rushed to do the same.

The others were two men; an elf and a half-orc, and two women; a human and… An unnaturally pale, red-eyed human? Fay doubted the pale one was completely normal, but realized she was one to talk. Her own clawed hands weren’t exactly normal either, though Fay didn’t know why she had them when nobody else seemed to.

“I trust you are all seeking shelter as well?” the elf panted as the five gathered around the door. They all nodded. “We’re not safe” the half-orc grunted quietly, nodding back over his shoulder “On your guard.”

Sickeningly large rats were moving in the darkness down the muddy hill. Perhaps they were seeking shelter as well, but they did not look like the kind of creatures who would sit by idly while others shared their refuge. Seeing the group near the door the rats hissed and scrambled closer, while from inside the tower crunching footsteps signalled the approach of another. What looked to be a faceless man made of stone walked from the shadows inside to stand in the doorframe, its body crunching as it raised its fists. This thing too did not seem to want to allow them in.

*Initiative Order:*
14 Black Pepper & Rats
13 Graves
12 Sorrel & Carmilla 
10 Fay
4 Door Guardian

The human girl was startlingly quick with getting her hands on a weapon, having a spiked morningstar out and ready before any of them had even reacted. The rats meanwhile scrambled closer, closing half the gap between them, if not more.

Graves Attack: 22
Damage: 12

As soon as the rats had gotten close enough the half-orc responded, charging one of them without hesitation, drawing a large sword as he moved towards it, and swinging ferociously. The rat was torn open in a burst of gore as the massive blade ripped through it. It then fell to the ground, unconscious and bleeding heavily.

Sorrel Attack: 6
Carmilla Attack: 1

The half-orc had knocked down one of the two rats on their side of the group, so the elven man turned his attention to the other, reaching for his bow as he did so. At the same time the pale woman faced the rat on the opposite side, drawing her own bow calmly. The two simultaneously let fly with arrows at the two remaining rats, but were  utterly thwarted by the downpour rendering their attempts at aim useless.

Fay Attack: Nat 20
Confirm Critical: 19 (success)
Damage: 9

Fay took a moment to note the approaching enemies on either side, but realized they were too far away. The only other choice was the guardian of the door, it had just arrived on the scene seconds ago so perhaps it didn’t quite have its guard up yet. At that thought she sprang, lashing out with a clawed hand, and tearing at the stone man’s gravely body.

Door Guardian Attack: 19
Damage: 9

The stone man staggered back for a moment, then straightened and swung a stone fist. It struck Fay in the side of the head with the back of its hard hand, causing a sickening cracking noise on the impact and leaving the girl unconscious and bleeding from the head at its feet!

Black Pepper Attack: Nat 20
Confirm Critical: 13 (failure)
Damage: 5

Rat Attack: 9

Her attention still on the nearest rat, the human girl barely noticed the sharp crack behind her. She and the rat raced at each other, and the girl brought down her morningstar on the animal’s head just before it managed to bite her. The creature fell to the ground in defeat.

Rat Attack: 19
Damage: 1

Graves Fort Save, DC 11: 16

The other rat turned on the big green man that had killed one of its fellow vermin. It scurried at the half-orc, still regaining his footing from his charge moments ago, and bit his leg! The half-orc grunted in anger, these things looked like they carried all manner of disease. He wasn’t about to let himself succumb to a weak bite like that though.

Graves Attack: 18
Damage: 6

Regaining sure footing, the half-orc turned, and without hesitation swung his sword back over his head and down onto the rat behind him, leaving the rat unable to move with a large gash down it’s back!

Sorrel Magic Missile Damage: 3

With the rats they were each facing dead, the elf and pale woman both turned back towards the door, only to see the stone man standing over the body of the girl who had charged it! The pale woman cursed and whipped out a dagger, but was careful to avoid getting too close, and the elf let his left hand, which was holding his bow, fall to his side as a Magic Missile spell surged through his right hand towards the stone abomination, pelting it with arcane force!

Fay bleeds to -2 HP

Door Guardian Coup De Grace: 4

Fay Fort Save, DC 14: 14

The guardian, methodically swung back its boot and kicked the girl on the ground in the head, emitting another crack that this time all the others heard. It was unclear now if she was alive. It would be a miracle if she were, but the stone warrior seemed set on breaking her body even further!

Black Pepper Cure Light Wounds: 6

The young human girl was the furthest away, but the first to sprint to the fallen stranger’s side. She immediately placed her hand on the girl, driving healing energy into her. As she did, she felt the girl’s breathing grow stronger again, and saw her blood stop pouring as the wounds in her skull closed up. “She’s alive!” the healer called out urgently.

Graves Attack: 18
Graves Damage: 13

With a roar the half-orc was at their side, and he arrived there by crashing into the door guardian at full speed with his sword swinging! Huge chunks of the monsters body were carved out in the attack, but the form that remained continued moving.

Carmilla Attack: 4

Sorrel Magic Missile Damage: 3

The pale woman doubted her dagger would do much, but hoping to finish off the guardian and halt its next attack before it came, she stepped forwards and slashed with her tiny blade. It clinked uselessly off the remaining stone though. Behind them all the elf hesitantly moved closer to the battle, not sure how helpful he could be. When he spotted a gap in his allies formation to fire a spell through though, he did so, launching another Magic Missile spell over Fay’s body and hitting the guardian, causing what remained of its body to crumble and break apart!

Black Pepper Cure Light Wounds: 8

The fighters still standing panted in exhaustion, and the youngest girl knealt beside the downed one, bestowing another burst of healing magic. Fay’s eyes flickered open at that and she was able to get back to her feet without trouble.

“Well that was an exciting welcome” the elf panted. “Shall we go inside and find shelter?”

“Let’s pray there are no other inhabitants quite like that one” the pale woman muttered with a grimace as they all entered the tower.


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Oct 11, 2011)

Adventure 1/Part 1 reflection:

Wow, that was a rough start to the adventure! Knocked to -6 HP in the first encounter, and on a character who'd be dead at -8. Guess I'd better play more cautious... Even if it means passing up my chance to get that Sneak Attack at the beginning.

I have to admit that a character built on 15-point point buy is a new thing to me. I'm more used to 25-point. It's going to take some adjustment, knowing when I'm outmatched, and when to run and stuff now that I'm using a PC that's weaker than I'm used to.

And as a final note, am I ever lucky I survived that Coup de Grace. The door guardian rolled a double 1 AND I managed to make that Fort save despite Fay's poor constitution. Wow.

It's awkward to narrate when my character doesn't know the names of the others, but don't worry, we get introductions done pretty much right at the start of part 2.


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Oct 15, 2011)

*Adventure  1: Into The Night*

Part 2: Dungeons and Dhampirs

The entrance hallway was fairly narrow, but not so much as to force them to walk in single file. The group plodded inside, tracking mud and rainwater over the expensive-looking, but already worn and faded old carpet. Ahead was what seemed to be a small entrance hall with a stairway climbing to a balcony overlooking the room from the floor above.

Before the entrance hall though, was a door on their left. The group exchanged glances, silently agreeing that this would be their first stop. The half-orc went first, opening the door quickly, sword ready, only to find a room devoid of life. Only three tattered beds and two old desks occupied the room.

The group entered slowly, scanning carefully for anything out of the ordinary, but saw nothing. The beds were unoccupied, and the desks had a few hard, dried out stubs of candles, wrinkled parchment, and a book. Nothing living appeared to be in the room.

“This seems as good a place as any to begin waiting out the storm” the elf said, striding to the smaller desk and looking at the mess of junk scattered upon it for a moment.

“Right” Fay agreed, “And thank you all for your help getting in here. My name’s Fay by the way.”

“We all needed to be in the same place” the half-orc commented. “I wouldn’t call that helping so much as convenient.”

“Just accept the thanks” the pale woman muttered, “And I don’t believe you said your name.”

“Neither did you kid” the green man drawled, “And nor will I. Lately I go by Graves, and if you call me something, that should be it. My real name’s nobody’s business but mine.”

“Since you insist” the pale woman said, “I am Carmilla.”

The young human girl sat down on one of the beds opposite the door. “Black Pepper” she chimed in.

“Is that a fake name as well?” Carmilla asked. But the girl closed her eyes and said nothing. What might have been a trace of a smirk crossed her face.

“Ah, I didn’t mean to be the final one” the elf said last, looking up from the desk. “I am Sorrel, at your service for the time being.”

The group made themselves comfortable leaning on walls and sitting on beds for a while. Graves rubbed a cloth over his sword, cleaning it, as Sorrel read a book he’d produced from his pack. Black Pepper twiddled her thumbs, Fay hummed to herself, and Carmilla picked up the lone book sitting on the larger desk and flipped through it.

After a few minutes she carefully closed the book and slipped it into her own bag. She then glanced around nonchalantly before speaking. “Would anyone care to join me in a little exploration of our shelter?” she asked.

“Gods yes” Black Pepper groaned, springing up from the bed she was on. “Sitting around is not my idea of fun.”

“Sure, I’ll come too” Fay agreed.

“Why not” Sorrel added with a smile.

“If you’re all going exploring, it’s best for me to come along” Graves  said last. “I have a vested interest in not dying in here, and safety in numbers will help with that.” With that he slung his greatsword over his shoulder. “Better let me walk in front” he added, “No offense, but none of you look suited for the front of the line.”

“Lead on” Carmilla agreed, following him out. The others then followed her.

“Up?” Black Pepper asked when they arrived at the slightly wider entrance hall with its grand staircase.

“I don’t think so” Carmilla said, shaking her head. “There are doors though, let’s try one of those.”

There were indeed two doors, one on each side of the staircase. Graves walked to the one on the right and pulled it open slowly, peering into the room beyond. “It’s an empty hallway” he told the others after a moment, “I don’t see anything dangerous.”

This hall had a wood floor, with a similar carpet to the one in the entranceway running down its center. To their left the hallway turned sharply to the left, and an old but impressive piano sat in the corner of the bend.

Fay Perform (Keyboard): 23

Fay’s face lit up at the sight of the piano and she happily dashed over to it, lightly tracing her hands over the keys and then sitting on the small bench in front of it. “Can you play?” Sorrel asked, following her over, to which she responded with a short but intricate melody. “Impressive” he commented, “That was good.”

Fay smiled and stood up, she and Sorrel then moved back to rejoin the group only to be stopped by the sound of a haunting piano melody being played behind them. They turned and there was nobody at the piano, but it was playing nonetheless. Fay took a step forwards and nearly tripped over the piano bench which had somehow moved to the middle of the hallway!

Fay stepped back and the bench hopped forwards. The others moved up to see it as well.

“I think you have a fan” Black Pepper laughed as Fay stepped back and the bench followed once again.

“I could smash it” Graves muttered, “It’s probably stop moving then.”

“No!” Fay replied, “It’s not doing anything to hurt us.” She turned back to the bench and pointed at it. “Stay” she ordered before taking another step back. The bench recoiled as she reached the top of the descending stairs, and hopped frantically back until it had returned to the corner of the room with the piano.

“Not upstairs” Grave commented, “Then how about down?”

“Yes” Carmilla agreed.

“Weapons out then” the half-orc said. There’s something down there that’s scary to an inanimate object. Best be on guard.”

The basement was dirty with worn stone walls, a hard-packed mud floor, and torches lining the walls at occasional intervals. The stairs came down in a tiny room with only a narrow hallway directly ahead of them, which curved to the right after several feet. Graves went in first, followed by Carmilla, Black Pepper, Fay, and then finally Sorrel.

It was only after  the hall turned and then opened up again into a wider, but still cramped room did they realize where they were. It was a crypt. A single stone slab extended from the far wall, upon which lay an unmoving man.

Graves and Carmilla managed to keep their cool, but Black Pepper did not, exclaiming “Eep, dead body!” as she entered the room and saw the man.

She was proved wrong however when the body sat up! The man was extremely pale with blond hair and white eyes, and wore an old suit that looked as though it had seen better days. “Ugh” he groaned, “You humans are relentless. I try to get some sleep in my own home and-” he stopped mid sentence and then sighed.

“No helping it” he muttered, “At least you look fresh. Well, most of you anyways.”  He got to his feet, still standing on the elevated stone slab. “You’ll forgive me of course” he said, getting to his feet. “A lust for blood is a lust for blood, and rather hard for a Dhampir such as myself to control as I’m sure you understand.”

“Freak” Black Pepper muttered.

*Initiative Order:*
26 Enemy Dhampir
21 Black Pepper
20 Fay
19 Carmilla
8 Graves
5 Sorrel

Enemy Dhampir Attack: 22
Damage: 6

“What was that?” The man snapped, “Fine, you can go first!” He snatched a knife from the belt at his waist and lunged at Black Pepper, slashing her across her already exposed midriff!

Black Pepper Attack: 20
Damage: 5

“Jerk” she grunted, not retreating from the attack but instead catching him in the side with her morningstar. “Die!”

Fay Attack: 17
Damage: 4

Fay was directly beside Black Pepper on her left, and adjacent to the attacking man as well, so she took the opportunity to slash at him with a claw, which tore open a bloody new wound across his mouth and chin!

Carmilla Attack: 13

Carmilla sidestepped slightly, moving slightly away and in a direction that would put her behind the man, but not so far as to attract his attention. She already had a dagger in each hand, and so flung one of them at him from the distance of a few feet, but missed, her blade clinking uselessly off the wall beside his head.

Graves Attack: 11

Graves stepped forwards next and swung his sword, but found it dodged easily by the dhampir, who barely needed to glance at it before sidestepping just out of the blade’s path.

Finally; Sorrel, who was still in the narrow hallway behind Fay and unable to properly see the action could do nothing but remain in place in dismay.

Enemy Dhampir Channel Neg Energy: 3
Fay Will Save, DC 14: 12
Black Pepper Will Save, DC 14: 12
Graves Will Save, DC 14: 17
Sorrel Will Save, DC 14: 20

The Dhampir grinned and the air around him glowed and flickered for a moment as a pulse of pain spread out among them. He sighed in contentment however as the dark energy soothed him. “You can’t defeat me” he muttered, “Resistance is futile.”

Black Pepper Attack: 20
Damage: 9

“No you’re futile!” Black Pepper yelled back at him, jabbing with her weapon and striking a blow to his stomach! The man recoiled and choked up a bit of blood, but still smirked. “Don’t you see” he chuckled between gasps for air, “I can just heal myself and hurt you all in the same move. I’m invincible!”

Fay Attack: 16

“What if we take you down before you do it again” Fay commented, swinging at him. “No” was the only response he gave, catching her arm momentarily before knocking it aside.

Carmilla Attack: 19
Damage: 8

Suddenly though, then man’s eyes widened, and he fell to his knees with a look of pain on his face. Behind him stood Carmilla, her dagger dripping with his blood. “There” she gasped, “He’s done!”

**The PCs advance to 2nd level!**


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Oct 15, 2011)

Adventure 1/Part 2 reflection:

A much easier fight this time around. Of course this time we outnumbered our foe 5 to 1 instead of 5 to 4. Based on the rolls he had an AC of 16 whereas the door guardian from the last fight had 18. This guy also had the lower HP of the two and didn't hit nearly as hard or as accurately.

He appeared to be a cleric, but channeling energy does not work when your party is a mixed bag of living and (pseudo)undead. Carmilla was the lucky one and didn't have to take any damage from his channel.

We're also beginning to see things from my own reduced perspective here. That book Carmilla pocketed was between her and the DM, and she definitely seemed to have some purpose after reading it. Oh well, for now I'm along for the ride.

Black Pepper was the one knocked low in today's fight by the way, though she only dropped to 2, which is nowhere near as troublesome as the -8 I was at last time. Low HP probably won't be much of a concern to her now that we've levelled though. Whereas the other four of us each took the second level in our starting class, BP went for a level of Barbarian instead. She has the highest HP in the party now (though that's partly because Graves rolled a 1 for his HP gain at 2nd level) and she hits fairly hard as well.

The next part has pretty much no combat if I remember correctly, but we start getting more interaction beyond just the quick introductions.

Oh, and on a final note; Black Pepper reeeeeeally needs to work on her comebacks. Every head at the table slowly turned to stare at her with a "Seriously?" expression when she shouted "No you're futile!" at the enemy dhampire.


----------

